# UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?



## korkenat3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*

Hey Leute, 

Also ich habe vor kurzen ein schönes neues DFI bekommen......In meiner Signatur könnt ihr erkennen welches es ist. Naja jetzt hab ich den Standart Audio Treiber installiert. Danach kam die Meldung das neue Hardware gefunden worden ist. Dann hab ich probiert den Treiber von der CD zu laden. Das ging aber nicht, weil der entsprechende Treiber dort nicht drauf ist. Naja und dann hab ich mir mal den aktuellen Soundtreiber bei PCGH runtergeladen und es kommt immer noch dasselbe?! Wo kriege ich denn die Datei her?! :UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio....

Danke schonmal im vorraus für die Antworten

ps: Sound geht zwar aber immer diese Meldung beim Start ist echt nervig!


----------



## klefreak (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*

schau mal auf der DFI Homepage, ob es da nichts passendes gibt ??

alle updates des BS?? --> vista sp1 /xpsp3 ?? ...

bei vista gab es meines Wissens mal ein spezielles update für HD Audio --> google


----------



## nfsgame (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*

Ist für XP im ANhang. Für Vist ahab ich keins gefunden, also sollte das XP auch funktionieren.


----------



## korkenat3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*



klefreak schrieb:


> schau mal auf der DFI Homepage, ob es da nichts passendes gibt ??
> 
> alle updates des BS?? --> vista sp1 /xpsp3 ?? ...
> 
> bei vista gab es meines Wissens mal ein spezielles update für HD Audio --> google



Also ich habe alle Treiber runtergeladen und auch alle Treiber installiert die es auf der DFI Homepage zu finden gab...Trotzdem kommt die Meldung noch...ich weiß nicht mit was das zusammen hängt...Ich meine es geht doch alles...

Und die Zip-Datei probiere ich sofort aus!


----------



## klefreak (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*



korkenat3 schrieb:


> Also ich habe alle Treiber runtergeladen und auch alle Treiber installiert die es auf der DFI Homepage zu finden gab...Trotzdem kommt die Meldung noch...ich weiß nicht mit was das zusammen hängt...Ich meine es geht doch alles...
> 
> Und die Zip-Datei probiere ich sofort aus!




wenn das mit der zip nicht funktionert, dann probier mal das hier:
Microsoft UAA-Bustreiber (Universal Audio Architecture) für High Definition Audio 

ansonsten entweder das "problem" im gerätemanager deaktivieren oder den audiotreiber deinstallieren und dann neu installieren (b von der realtek homepage,...)

mfg Klemens


----------



## korkenat3 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*



klefreak schrieb:


> wenn das mit der zip nicht funktionert, dann probier mal das hier:
> Microsoft UAA-Bustreiber (Universal Audio Architecture) für High Definition Audio
> 
> ansonsten entweder das "problem" im gerätemanager deaktivieren oder den audiotreiber deinstallieren und dann neu installieren (b von der realtek homepage,...)
> ...



Okay danke nochmal...Die Zip-Datei hat funktioniert...Danke echt geil...Naja und somit kann das Thema hier erstmal geschlossen werden und ich kann weiter takten


----------



## nfsgame (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*

HAste meins auch mal ausprobiert?


----------



## klefreak (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> HAste meins auch mal ausprobiert?




er meinte dein ZIP, wird dir aber nicht antworten  gesp***


ich denke mal *Close* ??


----------



## Amnesie (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*

Moin erstmal.
Hatte vor nicht mal einem Monat das selbe Problem,nachdem meine neue Graka drinne war - Kein Sound mehr.
Kay dacht ich mir,Treiber geholt,der meinte ich soll mir den UAA Treiber runterladen.
Nach endloser Suche (schließlich doch mit Ende) hab ich ihn gefunden,geladen,installiert,neustart.
So nun wollte ich den treiber installieren.Klicke mich da also durch die Installation,bei der hälfte vom Installieren kam ne Meldung,dass der UAA nich da is,obwohl ich den grad installiert hab. 
Also nochmal alles runter,und wieder rauf... wieder nix! 
Dann hab ich mich an nen Freund gewendet,der ist fast fertig mit seinem Informatik Studium.Er wusste nach einigen Möglichkeiten nicht mehr weiter.Meinen Cousin gefragt,kennt sich sehr sehr gut mit PC's aus.Wusste auch nich mehr weiter. 
Dann noch ein paar verzweifelte Möglichkeiten durchgegangen,aber letztendlich PC doch formatiert und alles neu drauf und siehe da,es geht.
- Also was ich dir sagen will,ist,dass wir vermuten,dass der UAA grundlegend mit XP installiert wird,wenn der weg is,obwohl der rest drauf is,gibts anscheinend keine Möglichkeit (zumindest haben wir keine gefunden) den wieder drunter zu schieben.
Also alles wichtige auf ne Externe und viel spaß beim Formatieren.
Solltest du ne andre Lösung finden,würde ich die auch gerne wissen,um mich zu ärgern,dass ich Formatieren musste.
PS: Das war bei MIR so,ich weiß nicht,ob es bei dir genauso ist,wenn ja,mein Beileid,wenn nein - glückwunsch 
Danke


----------



## Ben1887 (8. September 2010)

*AW: UAA-Bustreiber für High Definition Audio wird benötigt?! Nur woher soll ich den bekommen?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist für XP im ANhang. Für Vist ahab ich keins gefunden, also sollte das XP auch funktionieren.



Dieser Thread ist zwar schon etwas älter...  
... aber ich habe mich trotzdem mal angemeldet, weil ich mich unbedingt für den Tip bedanken möchte.

Habe das Problem auch gehabt - und mit dieser Hilfe gelöst. 

Also 1000x Danke!!!!!


----------

